# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox  LGM_1_19SD and LGQ_1_85SD are uploaded to support sites

## Shamseldeen Victory

LGM_1_19SD and LGQ_1_85SD are uploaded to support sites  New versions - LGM_1_19SD and LGQ_1_85SD are uploaded at support sites in LG section.
- in LGM_1_19SD is corrected S310 flashing, in LGQ_1_85SD corrected GT540_V20 unlock
bug, this appeared in LGQ_1_84SD.

----------

